# powder weight



## bratlabs

What does 150 grains of powder weigh? Im trying to get as consistant charge as I can by using my grain scale, but I keep finding differant answers for what it should weigh. Right now my loads of Triple 7 ffg loose weigh 122 grains at 150 grain volume. Is this even something I should be worrying about or just use a 150 grains by volume and call it good?


----------



## Plainsman

I think a 100 gr load of Pyrodex weighs 70 gr and the instructions tell you to load by volume. I just checked the container of Triple Seven that I have and it says the same thing.


----------



## barebackjack

Black powder and all substitutes should ALWAYS be loaded by volume, not true weight.

You can weigh them for consistancies sake, but the true weight will vary between what product you are using and what grade of powder your using.


----------



## bratlabs

I have always loaded by volume but thought I could get a more consistant load by measuring out volume then doule checking by weight. I just need a weight to start comparing my loads, so far its 122 grains by weight and with Plainsmans reponse I can tell Im close by that number, 17 grains differance by weight at 150 grains volume.


----------



## barebackjack

Youll probably also get higher true weights towards the bottom of a can. The finer grade powder that settles to the bottom will weigh more. I used to weigh charges for consistancies sake, but quit as I dont think it helps any. 2 or 3 grains of difference in a charge doesnt seem to have much if any effect when dealing with these types of powders. Not like smokeless.


----------



## Plainsman

I agree with barebackjack, don't waste your time with the scale. A good volume measure with a cutoff is all you need.


----------



## bratlabs

Thought I might be getting to anal with weighing it after measuring it. Thanks guys


----------



## darkgael

"What does 150 grains of powder weigh?"
Well, the real answer to that question is "150 grains".
But....all the advice is good. Measure by volume. The true weight of a volume measure at 150 grains can vary as much as 20%, depending on the BP brand being used, Swiss powders tend to be a lot denser than, say, KIK.
Pete


----------



## honkerslayr

to be honest with you IMO 150 is not neccessary all you need ia 100 gr. In my .45 optima pro I loaded 150 for the hell of it and couldn't take more than 5-8 shots to where the recoil wasn't worth it.....the next day I was black and blue all over haha but 100 gr's is plenty as far as weighing it do volume loads!I personally load pellets so its easier.


----------



## coop44-40

bratlabs said:


> What does 150 grains of powder weigh? Im trying to get as consistant charge as I can by using my grain scale, but I keep finding differant answers for what it should weigh. Right now my loads of Triple 7 ffg loose weigh 122 grains at 150 grain volume. Is this even something I should be worrying about or just use a 150 grains by volume and call it good?


HI, I just postad the same question ,hope someone can help us. whwn i was useing black powder and then went tp pyrodex i always weihged every load ,and had no problems ,i did cuy back te 10% the mfgs recemended. good luck on an answer coop44-40


----------



## darkgael

Coop: Regarding using substitute black powders like 777 and Pyrodex, etc.: load them by volume only. Do not concern yourself with how much the charge actually weighs. This is what the instructions for use tell you.
If you have a measure that throws an actual weight of real BP that is 150 grains and then use that measure for a Sub like 777 or Pyrodex, the actual weight of that 777/Pyrodex charger will be less than 150 grains. That is correct. The Sub powders are more energetic than real BP. DO NOT load them into a firearm at the same actual weight as a real BP charge. 
150 grains of Pyrodex/777 weighed and loaded is the equivalent of about 180+ grains of real BP. Don't do that.
Also, that caution about reducing loads by 10% that is at the beginning of the Hodgdon manual is a standard caution when working with smokeless powders. It can't hurt to do that but it is not necessary. You won't find that same note at the beginning of the data for 777/Pyrodex.
Pete


----------



## Sabotloader

*bratlabs*

Not sure if this is what you wanted or not... but T7 weighs 77.7 grains of weight to 100 grains by volume.


----------



## alleyyooper

To find the weight you should use when weighing out charges on a scale for consisity sake, is do and adverage of 10 volume charges. 
To bad more people would stop readding and believeing the hype the Muzzleloading gun companies put out.
Muzzle loader shooters would save a bunch of money if They took a 50 cal rifle for example and started at about 70 to 80 grs. of powder and shot groups. I would bet 90% would find they got a bunch better groups with less than 120 grs. of powder. I do not have one 50 cal Muzzler loader that likes any charge over 85gr. by volume. My 54 cal doesn't like any thing over 100gr by volume.

 Al


----------



## rogerw

bratlabs said:


> I have always loaded by volume but thought I could get a more consistant load by measuring out volume then doule checking by weight. I just need a weight to start comparing my loads, so far its 122 grains by weight and with Plainsmans reponse I can tell Im close by that number, 17 grains differance by weight at 150 grains volume.


Just my opinion, but it does not matter what the exact weight is if you are not pushing so close to the pressure limits, and you have an accurate load. Most bullet/gun combinations are going to shoot more accurately on considerabley less powder than that. I would load for accuracy first, determine the trajectory next and then be able to accurately place the round.

YHS,
rogerw


----------

